# Where to find a swim bubble?



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Hi!









This summer my 4 yo dd is interested in learning how to swim. I have been told that using a "bubble" that simply snaps around the waist while helping to hold the child up is the best option. We have tried those suits that have floatation in the back and front, but dd is pretty tall and didn't like the feeling.

Can anyone help???? I have looked at







: Target, Walmart, Toys R Us, K Mart, Namco, Christmas Tree Shop







: and all over the internet. I am out of ideas.

Thanks!!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averysmom*
Hi!









This summer my 4 yo dd is interested in learning how to swim. I have been told that using a "bubble" that simply snaps around the waist while helping to hold the child up is the best option. We have tried those suits that have floatation in the back and front, but dd is pretty tall and didn't like the feeling.

Can anyone help???? I have looked at







: Target, Walmart, Toys R Us, K Mart, Namco, Christmas Tree Shop







: and all over the internet. I am out of ideas.

Thanks!!!









I'm not sure exactly what you are talking about. Can you describe it a bit more--- is it inflatable? Does it go all the way around? Etc... Also, who told you that using it was the best option?


----------



## bellyb (Oct 30, 2004)

Try www.kiefer.com, look under learn to swim aids.There are also several internet companies who sell pool toys. If you are going to use a flotation device, make sure you get the back float with several rectangular floats sandwiched on top of each other and attached to the belt so that you can remove 1 at a time until your child swims. Keep in mind that once your child learns to swim with a flotation device they still need to learn again w/o one. I run a pool and we do not use any type of flotation devices in our swim lessons, it sort of defeats the purpose. I do however understand that sometimes it is necessary, especially if you have other kids and you can not have your hands on your child at all times.
Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
I'm not sure exactly what you are talking about. Can you describe it a bit more--- is it inflatable? Does it go all the way around? Etc... Also, who told you that using it was the best option?

It is an oval shaped foam bubble with a strap that clips around the belly.








t

Belly B~ thanks for your advice! It makes sense to find one has removable pads.

The site you directed me to is perfect!! Now why couldn't I find the site during my site? They sell a trainer that just snaps around the belly (more comfortable) but also has the removable pads.


----------



## AnnasMominPA (Jan 13, 2005)

We bought our bubble at the YMCA were my daughter takes swimming lessons. They use the bubbles during their lessons. It was very inexpensive and I believe it was less expensive that the Keifer site. Her swim bubble is similar to the Kiefer Swim 'N Play Trainer .

Angela


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Our Swim and Play Trainer came in the mail today! Thanks for the advice!

Of course it is ony 65 degrees out today (too cold for the beach) when it was 97 degrees out yesterday. Gotta love New England weather!! :LOL


----------

